# Rabbit hunting



## slingshot shooter (Jan 22, 2013)

I went out for some rabbits today for the pot.i had seen this one eating some grass and was a easy shot i would say a 8 yard shot so i took it with my homemade slingshot and the ammo i used was nothing fancy just a rock.the rabbit died with a head shot instantly not suffering.

Slingshotshooter.


----------



## slingshot shooter (Jan 22, 2013)

Here the picture's


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Good job.


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

Nice kill. I haven't seen a rabbit in the four years I have been in Texas.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good shooting ... tasty meal! It is especially nice since you took with a home made natural and a stone. :wave:

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

great shot. loving the traditional catty


----------



## SlingshotMadness (Jan 17, 2014)

Good clean headshot!


----------



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

A nice clean kill! congrats


----------



## Longers7 (Feb 18, 2014)

Great shot and good kill


----------



## Hound (Apr 5, 2014)

Great shootin. Time to cook him up in a black pot with some veggies.


----------



## Whitewolf (Mar 13, 2014)

nice and meaty...great shot....


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Nice shooting, and cool slingshot.


----------

